# AiB + E Statements



## cork (8 Jul 2007)

AIB will give a whole €5 euro to an environmental fund if customers swith to e statements.

Not a very good incentive.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jul 2007)

What would you suggest?


----------



## gordongekko (8 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> What would you suggest?


 

10 euro


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Jul 2007)

Why not €10.50?  Or €11.99?


----------



## DonKing (8 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Why not €10.50?  Or €11.99?



No. I think €15 is much better


----------



## emul (8 Jul 2007)

Great idea....now how much will they charge you (per page) when you need to produce 3 months recent bank statements to 

a. move mortgage
b. switch banks

Options
1. nothing - as you saved them so much in printing a postage
2. €3 per page


----------



## tosullivan (8 Jul 2007)

DonKing said:


> No. I think €15 is much better


not better than €20


----------



## Marion (9 Jul 2007)

I'm moving this to Borrowing Banking and Credit cards.

I think 5 euros is grand. What is the name of the environmental fund to which they will contribute?

Marion


----------



## GeneralZod (9 Jul 2007)

Are these e-statements PDFs of what they'd otherwise post out?


----------



## Guest120 (9 Jul 2007)

emul said:


> Great idea....now how much will they charge you (per page) when you need to produce 3 months recent bank statements to
> 
> a. move mortgage
> b. switch banks
> ...



Don't you have access to a printer of your own?


----------



## Morgause (9 Jul 2007)

GeneralZod said:


> Are these e-statements PDFs of what they'd otherwise post out?



That's right.

I am sure that mortgage lenders would accept these; my lender accepted scans of my statements anyway (i.e. I didn't give them the originals).


----------



## pc7 (9 Jul 2007)

the downside is on the aib credit card estatement is that your address isn't on it, I recently moved and could have done with a credit card statement with my new address to help move other accounts etc. I rang and asked for a hard copy they sent one to my old address with the old address and I had to pay so it was a waste.


----------



## emul (9 Jul 2007)

On opening a bank account recently with permanent TSB, they required copies of the original statement's, the same for AIB mortgage dept. Unless the E-version looks identical to the printed - and is accepted by the banks then you'll have to spend the money on reprints.


----------



## Morgause (9 Jul 2007)

emul said:


> On opening a bank account recently with permanent TSB, they required copies of the original statement's, the same for AIB mortgage dept. Unless the E-version looks identical to the printed - and is accepted by the banks then you'll have to spend the money on reprints.



The e-statement is identical to the printed version; it's a pdf of what you would receive in the post.


----------



## Guest120 (9 Jul 2007)

Lets make this clear - the PDF is the original, what you get through the post is a copy of the PDF.

The PDF comes before the printed copy in the process.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2007)

cork said:


> AIB will give a whole €5 euro to an environmental fund if customers swith to e statements.
> 
> Not a very good incentive.


Yes - they are encouraging people to increase their electron footprint in promoting this scheme...


----------



## vector (15 Jul 2007)

Morgause said:


> The e-statement is identical to the printed version; it's a pdf of what you would receive in the post.




not quite, the PDF lacks your postal address (making it unacceptable as a "proof of address " document within the meaning of the money laundering regulations), also the PDF says something like "please remember to close this PDF when you are finished" so even if you have a laser printer and 100gm paper you can't make it look like an "original"

also it lacks a bank giro, this is perhaps aibs biggest plus


----------



## bond-007 (16 Jul 2007)

The same way that lenders won't accept e versions of eircom bills. I certainly won't bother with them until they are universally accepted as proof of address.


----------



## GeneralZod (16 Jul 2007)

I suppose it would be too much to ask for them to digitally sign the docs so that their authenticity could be confirmed electronically by a third party.

They seem to have botched it by not making the content identical to the real statements. I won't be converting yet either.


----------



## minion (21 Jul 2007)

I'm closing my AIB accoount anyway and moving to halifax as soon as the high interest account goes back down on 1st august.
But hopefully other banks will start with e-statements that can be used when bank statements with addresses are required.


----------

